# 24-105L II delayed until December



## ahsanford (Oct 28, 2016)

FYI from TDP:

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=19153

- A


----------



## candyman (Oct 28, 2016)

Yes, I got that news last week by my camerasupplier  
I really wonder what is the reason....


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 28, 2016)

It may be as simple as getting inventory built up for retailers.


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Oct 29, 2016)

candyman said:


> Yes, I got that news last week by my camerasupplier
> I really wonder what is the reason....



the new lens is having some bad reviews from those got there's early and there going thru the 1s they have ready too ship for more QA and etc so they have better future reviews


----------



## unfocused (Oct 29, 2016)

*24-105 II Delayed *

Apologies if this has been reported, but I see that both B&H and Best Buy are now listing a Dec. release date for the 24-105 II.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 29, 2016)

BigAntTVProductions said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I got that news last week by my camerasupplier
> ...



Where were they shipping production models of the lens? Perhaps some have pre-production lenses that were sent out to a few reviewers for trial?

Of course, I'd expect those to be very good, but passing from hand to hand and being shipped multiple times can destroy a lens. It is likely that there are production issues, I'd hope that its not a design issue, such as poorly designed internal parts that shift out of place when subjected to rough conditions.


----------



## Ryananthony (Oct 29, 2016)

I'm highly anticipating this lens. I didn't own the old version, but from what I read it left a little to be desired. I'm hoping this lens steps it up a little.


----------



## sanj (Oct 29, 2016)

BigAntTVProductions said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I got that news last week by my camerasupplier
> ...



 Good joke.


----------



## d (Oct 29, 2016)

sanj said:


> BigAntTVProductions said:
> 
> 
> > candyman said:
> ...



Sorry to say but BigRant ain't joking - he truly believes that.


----------



## candyman (Nov 4, 2016)

Hurray!
 
I just received a phonecall and to my surprise my pre-order of the 24-105L II has arrived. I can pick it up tomorrow morning.
For the record: this is NOT a white box but a regular separate lens offering with an original Canon box.


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 4, 2016)

BigAntTVProductions said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I got that news last week by my camerasupplier
> ...



I would love to read these reviews. Because I'm sure they exist. And you can link them here.

Thanks!

- A


----------



## monkey44 (Nov 4, 2016)

candyman said:


> Hurray!
> 
> I just received a phonecall and to my surprise my pre-order of the 24-105L II has arrived. I can pick it up tomorrow morning.
> For the record: this is NOT a white box but a regular separate lens offering with an original Canon box.



Based on some initial reviews (that sound a little odd) I'd check it out very carefully to make sure it's not an original 'test' level that has not yet been adjusted after field trials and before 'tweaking' ... I'm suspecting Canon may be adjusting the final tech details before mfgr and shipping the 'new and improved' 24-105 L IS II ... just sayin' ...


----------



## candyman (Nov 4, 2016)

monkey44 said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > Hurray!
> ...


Interesting.
My camerasupplier is one of the well known in our country with a very good reputation. I doubt they sell a 'test'level version as a final version. I wonder if one can conclude from the serial number of the lens if that lens is a 'test' lens.

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Canon-Lenses/Canon-Lens-Aging.aspx

Or, is that irrelevant? 
I must admit, it really caught me by surprise since one week ago they reported it would only arrive in december. Maybe they were surprised as well by the sudden delivery. I am curious if someone else received news about the sudden availability of this version2 lens.
I will have some questions tomorrow in the shop and will check that lens on the spot. I do have my old one and bring it also so I can compare shots.

Just for the record:
According to Canon-Lens-Aging table at TDP:
My 16-35 f/4 IS has production date May 2014. I bought it in this shop on June 21st 2014
My 100-400 II has production date January 2015. I bought it in this shop on February 19th 2015.
This shop is an official Canon dealer as well.


----------



## monkey44 (Nov 4, 2016)

candyman said:


> monkey44 said:
> 
> 
> > candyman said:
> ...



I'm not suggesting your selling dealer is 'trying anything weird', it just seems odd that one dealer gets one lens when all other orders wait until December. It could be a screw up thru Canon shipping, or some other glitch in the order/shipping process from the factory. One never can tell ... If it functions well and properly, then you get lucky with delivery ... if it's an error, then of course, you have the opportunity to test it vs a v1, which is great ... Please follow up and let us know. BTW: Which dealer which country? If you don't mind sharing -- we promise not to run over and offer an inflated price HEHEHE ...  M44


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 4, 2016)

candyman said:


> Just for the record:
> According to Canon-Lens-Aging table at TDP:
> My 16-35 f/4 IS has production date May 2014. I bought it in this shop on June 21st 2014
> My 100-400 II has production date January 2015. I bought it in this shop on February 19th 2015.
> This shop is an official Canon dealer as well.



Neither of those lenses are produced in the same volumes the 24-105L II will be, though. The 24-105L II is kitted with the 5D4 and will have much higher launch volumes to fill that kitting need. So I'm not surprised that there has been a launch delay with it.

- A


----------



## candyman (Nov 4, 2016)

monkey44 said:


> I'm not suggesting your selling dealer is 'trying anything weird', it just seems odd that one dealer gets one lens when all other orders wait until December. It could be a screw up thru Canon shipping, or some other glitch in the order/shipping process from the factory. One never can tell ... If it functions well and properly, then you get lucky with delivery ... if it's an error, then of course, you have the opportunity to test it vs a v1, which is great ... Please follow up and let us know. BTW: Which dealer which country? If you don't mind sharing -- we promise not to run over and offer an inflated price HEHEHE ...  M44


 ;D 
I know from previous conversation with them that several people pre-ordered. Mine on August 26th. I was in the top of the list. They told me today that 2 lenses just arrived. They also have 5D MK IV with 24-105 but assured me that those 2 lenses were not kit / white box. But that I have to see tomorrow.


----------



## IglooEater (Nov 4, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> BigAntTVProductions said:
> 
> 
> > candyman said:
> ...



Not sure if this counts as a review... http://www.photographyblog.com/previews/canon_ef_24_105mm_f4_l_is_ii_usm_photos/


----------

